# 2018 Honda Accord



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

http://www.motortrend.com/cars/honda/accord/2018/2018-honda-accord-first-look-lower-wider-shorter/ here is is 
The volume knob makes it return, iPad style infortainment replaces the stupid double screen system, 10 speed auto, detune civic type r engine replaces the v-6, but the ridiculous gear selector makes its accord debut.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Bob Shiftright (Feb 3, 2006)

The work-around is to just buy it with three pedals. 

6-speed manual, 252HP 273 lb-feet of torque, forged crankshaft and sodium-filled exhaust valves.

(But does it come with a service adviser wearing a white lab coat who speaks with a faux German accent and carries a tablet? No.)


----------



## elistan (Sep 4, 2012)

Huh. The climate controls have a SYNC button. Imagine that.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Very nice inside save for those two knobs on the screen - look so out of place.


----------



## damyankee (Apr 3, 2007)

The 2.0 in sport trim with a manual sounds like a really nice car.


----------



## maxdriver (Nov 22, 2011)

Incredible value and alot of fun to drive. Smooth ride, roomy interior, reliable.....and...6 speed manual!




















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Matthew_H (Oct 9, 2017)

I’m also against the new Honda push button gear selectors. We got a newer Honda Odyssey traded in at the dealer I work at which has that shifter, I got to do the state inspection on it. I was backing out and as I was going to shift to drive I pressed the start/stop button by accident instead of D. So the van shut off. One of the salespeople actually thought it was a manual and I stalled it. On the Odyssey the proximity of the gear shifter and the start stop button is a bit close and I’m not used to pressing buttons to switch gear. I’ve also driven a lot of Acura TLX’s and the gear selector is finicky and takes forever to respond. 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------

